# Looking for your input



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

For a compact lightweight daily carrier preferably 9mm but open to other calibers, must be made in the USA.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

M&P9C or Shield.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You didn't say that you've done some research already on your own. Get out and hit some gun shops or big box sporting goods store. Handle as many as you can, and *ASK* plenty of questions.

What you like may or may not like, won't always be what's suggested on this forum.

Kind of like asking......I'm driving from the west cost to the east coast. What car do you recommend?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I have friends who are purchasing the M&P and calling me on the phone, very pleased.
One close friend bought multiple M&Ps in 9 and 40. He keeps telling to come shoot it!!!
I tell him ok,ok.lol. I personally have not shot the M&P, but ,I will very soon.
I ask does it have an external safety?
I guess you have the option, very nice
:numbchuck:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> I have friends who are purchasing the M&P and calling me on the phone, very pleased.
> One close friend bought multiple M&Ps in 9 and 40. He keeps telling to come shoot it!!!
> I tell him ok,ok.lol. I personally have not shot the M&P, but ,I will very soon.
> I ask does it have an external safety?
> ...


Yes, by all means... shoot the M&P. I have five of them (4 centerfires) and can well recommend them for serious consideration for home defense, carry, and target shooting.

VAMarine mentioned the M&P 9c and I second that, too. I have one of these with the Apex DCAEK installed (kept the OEM factory trigger spring). Excellent small carry pistol.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. You have many options and your best bet is to rent a couple, then a couple more, then a couple more until you find something that screams "*I'M THE ONE YOU WANT*"

As already mentioned here the M&P line is very good.
Many people like Glocks (but I don't know why  )
My wife likes her SCCY and her M&P9c
I like my Sigs, but I also have a Shield...
are you beginning to see a pattern? That's because there isn't one! Try some guns for your self. You decide.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> ...
> Kind of like asking......I'm driving from the west cost to the east coast. What car do you recommend?


Galpin Ford GTR1









or

Dodge Viper









WITH

an M&P 9C


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

high pockets said:


> Galpin Ford GTR1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How comfy are those things? S
eed = Good, but Comfy = Better on a long run.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

I have tried a few, S&W, Ruger, Springfield … really liked the Springfield but its not USA made. I was primarily
looking for all made in the USA that were good then I would go try them on for size, I figured the more info I could get the better.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

BTW only drove the GT40 and the Viper is too crazy for me.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I echo the calls for the M&P. Great guns!


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

10 lb pull is more than I prefer but I will certainly give it a go.


----------



## jeager106 (Sep 27, 2014)

I have M&P full size in 9mm & .40 S&W, & the M&P Shield in .40.
Great pistols, reliable & accurate, decent triggers.
I have Glocks, G-23 compact in .40 S&W, G-27 subcompact in .40 S&W both great pistols, accurate, reliable, decent triggers.
Also 4 Kimbers in .45 a.c.p. pretty big for concealed work but primo pistols.
H&K USP .45 full size, too big for c.c. but great pistols.
There are many more, then a regular plethora of revolvers, 99% are Smiths, excellent handguns.
It's going to come down to what fits your hand best, and says "I love you, take me home."


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Love My PX4 3" 40 sub-compact With Extended "Pinky" Mags : fart :smt1099 It's The American Way ! L O L


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

slayer61 said:


> Welcome to the forum. You have many options and your best bet is to rent a couple, then a couple more, then a couple more until you find something that screams "*I'M THE ONE YOU WANT*"
> 
> As already mentioned here the M&P line is very good.
> *Many people like Glocks (but I don't know why ;*) )
> ...


Because... they work?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Gun Review: Smith & Wesson M&P9 Shield - The Truth About Guns


----------



## omahaoutdoors (Aug 19, 2014)

Ruger LC9s is an option for you.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Well, except for the "Made in USA" thing...I'd say a Springfield EMP or a lightweight compact Range Officer, both are offered in 9mm. Heck, even Ford and Chevy trucks aren't made in the USA. Perhaps assembled here, much like the Springfields.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Because... they work?


oops! looks like I annoyed the glock fan club!


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

In the small, lightweight 9mm class, I can recommend (based on owning and shooting them):
Glock 26 - if the grip is too short for you (it is for me...) add the +2 mag extension or use the Glock 19 mag with a sleeve. Stock is 10 rounds.
Taurus PT111 G2 - Same size as the Glock 26 with the +2 extension, and has the same capacity (12 rounds) as the Glock + extension. Cheaper than the Glock, and has things like adjustable sights that are extra on the Glock.
S&W M&P Shield - I don't own this one for one reason: Magazine capacity. It comes with one 7 and one 8 round mag. Otherwise they're excellent.
Ruger LC9 - Very comparable to the Shield, and with the same low-capacity mags.

These are all excellent options. Personally, I'd go for the higher capacity of the Glock/Taurus, but that's just me.

There are no doubt plenty of other good options, but I don't form an opinion on things I have not personally used.

You should check your area for a "try before you buy" dealer. And if any of your friends have guns, ask them to let you try them as well.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

slayer61:


> Many people like Glocks (but I don't know why)


They are simple (few parts) and they work.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

slayer61 said:


> oops! looks like I annoyed the glock fan club!


 Glock owners have a fan club? Are they all police officers??


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

Thinking of looking outside of the made in usa due to the NYS small magazine issue, didn't realize so few are really usa.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

slayer61 said:


> oops! looks like I annoyed the glock fan club!


No sir. I'm not a Glock fanboy or a fanboy for any other gun manufacturer. I just appreciate things that work and work well, be they guns or cars or tools or anything else. In my collection there are some Glocks and I carry one on a regular basis. But I also carry several of my M&P's and a couple of Kahr's as well (obviously not at the same time).


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

shootbrownelk said:


> Glock owners have a fan club? Are they all police officers??


:smt082

Good one.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

shootbrownelk:


> Glock owners have a fan club? Are they all police officers??


I'm not a police officer, but there has to be a reason why most police agencies use them. They are just so damn simple (fewer moving parts) and reliable. Are they my favorite? That's a tough call. I do know that every time I've shot mine, G26 and G30 they have never failed. No matter what type of ammunition that I've used.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Audioi:


> Thinking of looking outside of the made in usa due to the NYS small magazine issue, didn't realize so few are really usa.


I think you are going to have to. Move out of New York that is. Well both.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

desertman said:


> Audioi:
> 
> I think you are going to have to. Move out of New York that is. Well both.


Moving isn't an option but maybe a PA lake house?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Audioi said:


> Thinking of looking outside of the made in usa due to the NYS small magazine issue, didn't realize so few are really usa.


S&W Shield, Springfield EMP, Kahr etc.


----------

